# Debuging in Eclipse Annotations Processor



## manius (22. Jul 2016)

Hi,
Selbst zu dem Annotations Processor über jar habe einige Einleitungen gefunden.
Schwieriger wird es wenn es um Debugging geht. Soweit ich gelesen habe in Eclipse geht nur über plugins....  
Nicht schlechte Einleitung habe hier gefunden:
https://github.com/seges/acris/wiki/AnnotationProcessing_DebuggingEclipse
.....leider die Bilder sind nicht mehr verfügbar, und sonst fehlt mir was 

Ich habe ein Plugin erzeugt, alle sourcen reingepackt, und alle Einstellungen laut Einleitung gemacht. Soweit so gut, mein AnnotationsProcessor wird auch unter Properties->Java Compiler->Annotations Processing erkannt !!!

 Leider meine Annotation wird nicht erkannt ??!!

Weißt jemand ein Rat ?  andere Einleitungen ? oder ein easy demo projekt ????

Danke 
Marian


----------

